# lead lined walls



## BSSTG (Apr 21, 2013)

Greetings all,

I have a lead lined wall around a CT room. Would this require special inspection?

thanksabunch

BSSTG


----------



## ICE (Apr 21, 2013)

You should be able to handle the inspections....long ago I did a few without special inspection....but that doesn't mean anything to a guy in Texas....I'm not aware of an ICC certification that would cover that....talk to your health dept.


----------



## conarb (Apr 21, 2013)

I've done many of them and since the lead is adhered to the back of drywall the only inspection is sheetrock nailing inspection and the lead isn't inspected.  There are places in the wall like outlets that lead is formed and placed in the wall but I've never seen it inspected.


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2013)

I think also one of them "alphabet" agencies also regulates the ct rooms and may do an inspection


----------



## Dennis (Apr 21, 2013)

Make sure that any outlets that penetrate the leaded sheetrock has some lead behind the boxes.


----------



## ICE (Apr 21, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> I think also one of them "alphabet" agencies also regulates the ct rooms and may do an inspection


That's my recollection too but I can't remember that far back....it might have been a dept. in my AHJ....maybe a separate plan check....whatever it was, it wasn't extraordinary....or all that memorable....now what were we talking about.


----------



## rogerpa (Apr 21, 2013)

> but I can't remember that far back.....now what were we talking about.


Sounds like too much lead exposure to me.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 21, 2013)

This was discussed before

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/5455-new-x-ray-room-existing-bldg.html


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 21, 2013)

I tend to be able to inspect these myself as can most CBO's: simply put if we cannot see throught them they are sufficiently "Lead Lined"


----------



## GCtony (Apr 24, 2013)

The last one we did, the supplier of the CT equipment did a certification inspection but it wasn't lead on the back of the rock, it was attached to the studs.  There were no electrical boxes in the walls. Everything was surface mounted.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 25, 2013)

If they fall under the building code, then special inspection could be required. If they don't, it's not a building code issue.


----------



## pwood (Apr 26, 2013)

I do the inspections when the situation warrants it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 26, 2013)

Special inspection is not required but it is not the same as just installing gypsum board

Lead Lined Drywall | Lead Lined Sheetrock | Lead Lined Gypsum Board Lead Lined Drywall - Radiation Protection Products

Radiation Shielding Cutouts & Penetrations - Radiation Protection Products


----------



## GCtony (Apr 29, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Special inspection is not required but it is not the same as just installing gypsum boardLead Lined Drywall | Lead Lined Sheetrock | Lead Lined Gypsum Board Lead Lined Drywall - Radiation Protection Products
> 
> Radiation Shielding Cutouts & Penetrations - Radiation Protection Products


The supplier of the equipment has always gives us very specific details for installation all the way down to spacing of the fasteners and spacing of the drywall screws.  I can't recall any two being exactly the same.  For what it's worth, we've seen a lot less of lead lined rooms than we used to. I understand the equipment has become more efficient lessening the need for lead rooms.


----------



## Liberty Shielding (Mar 27, 2020)

Old thread, but for future reference, there is not a special cert for installing or inspecting radiation shielding. There is one for abatement of lead though.
Lead shielding must always overlap per NCRP 147 (typically a minimum of 1/2"). The federal minimum height for lead shielding is 7 foot so you will often see 7' high lead on 8' high board. But this case change to full height with a lead lined ceiling if there is occupancy above.
The physicist shielding report is required before anything is done in the room because it will determine the lead thickness requirements. The thickness requirements of the lead can only be determined by a radiation physicist. You should check the thickness with a micrometer to make sure it matches the report. Every room is different, and every wall in the room could have different lead thicknesses also.
Lead glass is easy, it will always have a yellow hue and should be labeled with the lead equivalency.
Radiation is linear and acts like a light, so anywhere there is a gap, there will be radiation leakage, which is never allowed, but it cannot bend around corners. For more info, check libertyshielding.com


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 27, 2020)

in CA OSHPD may also be involved.


----------

